# quietest dump setup?



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

getting parts together for my air install, and i'm going to want it as quiet as possible. i've already got plans for the compressor, but since this is my first time bagging i have no real experience with exhaust mufflers/silencers. what mufflers have people had good luck with? would i be better off routing it behind the bumper?


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

are you talking inside the car? that's why i route the exhaust outside the car....it keeps it quiet inside!


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

fasttt600 said:


> are you talking inside the car? that's why i route the exhaust outside the car....it keeps it quiet inside!


My VU4 dumps out the car. It's pretty loud outside and that's the way I like it.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

my v2 is routed outside. scares people sometimes. :laugh:


----------



## cmb5286 (Aug 30, 2007)

Mine is routed outside as well. People always stare when I air out :laugh:


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

my plan is to route it externally, but i still want to keep it fairly quiet out there too. i'm one of the few people that actually *likes* that i can barely tell my car is idling.


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

If you want to keep it quiet pick up some of thes PTC mufflers, plug right in to the manifold and makes it nice and quiet. 



Click the pic to take you to the product page. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks Max!

I have them on my Jetta and Trent has them on his Subaru, we both love them. :beer:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Lawn_Mower said:


> If you want to keep it quiet pick up some of thes PTC mufflers, plug right in to the manifold and makes it nice and quiet.
> 
> 
> 
> Click the pic to take you to the product page. :beer:


The mead dump mufflers absolutely suck. I have had both of them blow the end caps off when airing down as have lots of other people.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

iowarabbit said:


> getting parts together for my air install, and i'm going to want it as quiet as possible. i've already got plans for the compressor, but since this is my first time bagging i have no real experience with exhaust mufflers/silencers. what mufflers have people had good luck with? would i be better off routing it behind the bumper?


Which valves or manifold are you planning to use? This has a significant impact on which muffler(s) will work best for you.


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

I have the V2 and I have routed it outside, but it's to loud. What is the best muffler (size and type) that I can put at the end of the line that dumps outside?


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

hey andrew, actually just picked up the v2 kit from you a couple weeks ago. tank arrived monday, thanks again btw. i was planning on ordering the meade along with my struts on payday, but figured i'd see what other people are running in the meantime.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

You should't run a mead dump muffler with the V2. It will blow it apart do to the design of the galley inside of the manifold block and the speed at which it dumps.

Though it's a little more work, a female straight PTC fitting with a metal dump muffler threaded into it will work nicely.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

MechEngg said:


> The mead dump mufflers absolutely suck. I have had both of them blow the end caps off when airing down as have lots of other people.


Thanks for your input, we greatly appreciate it! Time to look for a better PTC solution! :beer:



iowarabbit said:


> hey andrew, actually just picked up the v2 kit from you a couple weeks ago. tank arrived monday, thanks again btw. i was planning on ordering the meade along with my struts on payday, but figured i'd see what other people are running in the meantime.


Grant, I'll shoot you an email :beer:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for your input, we greatly appreciate it! Time to look for a better PTC solution! :beer:


No worries, glad i could mention it incase you had not heard it before. I am using mine with a VU4 (which i assume they were originally designed to be used on) and the first one lasted a few days and the second one lasted about a month because there was less backpressure due to all the air escaping out the empty dump muffler.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

I actually might try and make my own of sorts using a metal PTC plug, some foam and a drill :laugh:

Metal PTC plug found at bottom of catalogue: http://greenlinehose.com/_pdf/fittings/9.PushtoCon.pdf


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Grant, I'll shoot you an email :beer:


 cool, i've got some more shop talk to bother you with anyway. :heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

iowarabbit said:


> cool, i've got some more shop talk to bother you with anyway. :heart:


Emailed :beer:


----------



## mannythechamp (Oct 21, 2009)

My v2 dumps outside I can't hear it al all inside but it's MOFO loud outside kind funny )


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

I just put a metal muffler on my V2. Now I really like the sound. Before it was a loud pppfffff, now it's just a nice ffffff. I'm really pleased with it


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

yeah, the mead wound up lasting all of maybe 4 light dumps before things got loud again... sure enough, I found the end cap in my parking lot. nothing a little epoxy can't fix.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Gorilla Glue


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

i also had the mead muffler which didnt last very long 









so then i switched to a metal muffler and its given me no problems. also i can adjust the amount of backpressure it gives so i can air out slower/quicker


----------

